# The little critters got presents!



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Some came last week and more this week.
The little goons are in heaven with treats and toys everywhere! Squeaking and bouncing balls all over the place. Too much fun. Thanks my forum friends.:wave:

Tucker is now bigger than litle Emily. Emily is doing well and gaining some weight now that she is spayed and she needed to gain a little. Jack mostly just stands back and watches as the little ones wrestle and play, but he does join in at times. He definitely gets his share of the treats though!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They all look like they are really have a great time with their new toys and treats, cute pictures.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are very cute,i have been wondering how they were doing, which is the mom?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I use to have a afghan, just like that blue and pink one.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Emily is the mom and she is the one that is black and white with a little brown. She is the only one in the first picture. She and "puppy" Tucker are in the fourth picture. Tucker is waiting for Emily to make a mistake so he can steal the ball and run so someone (anyone) will chase him.

Emily weighed 15.1 pounds when spayed a couple of months ago and is just a little heavier now. Tucker weighs over 20 pounds based on how he feels when I pick him up.

DH and Tucker spend a lot of time on that afghan watching TV. Tucker and DH get along very, very well. For a change I am the one left out when they get together. All the other dogs prefer me though so I can make do.

Jack is my Bassett mix rescue and the little JRT type(Trouble) is the one my husband picked up in January 2010 - 8° and she was running down the road after someone dumped her.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

And what did the bats get ???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!!! We haven't seen them for a while, it's good to see the gang!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> And what did the bats get ???


The bats are best not discussed.:curtain::uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops. Duplicate post.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oooh, the gang is so cute!!! Thanks for sharing the photos!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They have gotten so big and are so cute.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

The pups are so cute with their toys and as for the bat, Eww. Your pups are very lucky to have found you.


----------

